# FS: 50 gallon Hagen euro tank & custom built stand, $150 OBO



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm selling my Hagen 50 G rimless uro tank and custom made steel and wood stand, willing to part out reluctantly as they are a matched pair.
It's the tank, stand & glass top. $150 OBO









Dimensions are 39.5"x16"x19.5"


----------



## lo sai (Apr 21, 2010)

very tempting....is it drilled?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

not drilled but easily done, I was going to drill it, but decided to upgrade to a 90 g and do a built in cabinet.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Beautiful tank, seen it in person and well... I was jealous 


Bump for awesome deal


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, beautiful RIMLESS tank. Very rare to find one this size. Good luck Laurie.


----------



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

I'll buy the T5 fixture! Is it a 36"?


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

The Guy said:


> not drilled but easily done, I was going to drill it, but decided to upgrade to a 90 g and do a built in cabinet.


oooolala...............sounds nice. s/w or still got lots of dwarf parrots...........lol


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> oooolala...............sounds nice. s/w or still got lots of dwarf parrots...........lol


Hi Cathy no dwarf parrots anymore, shut down all my FW tanks this summer.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

ttt................


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Make an offer I want this stuff gone......................


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Sunday bump..............


----------

